# Does a tank with rocks need foam padding?



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

Somewhere I remember reading that a foam pad needs to be placed under the tank glass.

Is this true?

I am tempted to re-scape this Fluval V Spec as I am having a hard time finding how to balance that large spider wood in a narrow tank. Funny little Kuboti rasboras and green tetras all hang out on the right side of the tank in the open water, but don't like to swim too far to the left - its like its too dark for them? So I am thinking about lower scapes, such as rocks rather than the large spider wood.

So, does a foam pad go underneath the tank on the table surface? Or does the foam pad go under the substrate?

Any scaping suggestions would be great!

thanks!!


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm guessing you are talking about the sponge yoga type mats for tanks. They're recommended for pure glass tank like ADA for better support on the rimless design. The spec v should be fine. In terms of aquascaping, some people use egg crates to place rocks on so it doesn't rest on the substrate

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

I actually think that the rasboras/tetras not swimming to the left where its more covered means that they are comfortable and happy in your tank. My tetras always hide when I walk up to the tank (but explore when I look from a distance). Or maybe my logic is off... Do they go there when you are watching from a distance? If you're happy with your scape I would just leave it as it is =D.

Sent from my HUAWEI SCL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I've had a tank blow on me because I didn't use foam. I think it's all about what size tank you have


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I always put yoga mat foam or 1/2" thick ridged foam under all my tanks, more for taking up any slightly uneven surfaces that your tank may be sitting on that could cause flexing stress points to the glass or silicone joints once your tank is filled. It's not about what you put in the tank, it's the over all weight pushing down and you want it on a true foundation.


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

"I actually think that the rasboras/tetras not swimming to the left where its more covered means that they are comfortable and happy in your tank. My tetras always hide when I walk up to the tank (but explore when I look from a distance). Or maybe my logic is off... Do they go there when you are watching from a distance?"


hmm, interesting. No, they never go to the left/dark side unless I am feeding them.


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

egg creates sounds like a fabulous idea! Light and airy.


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

The Guy said:


> I always put yoga mat foam or 1/2" thick ridged foam under all my tanks, more for taking up any slightly uneven surfaces that your tank may be sitting on that could cause flexing stress points to the glass or silicone joints once your tank is filled. It's not about what you put in the tank, it's the over all weight pushing down and you want it on a true foundation.


That makes sense. Now I'm wondering the the plastic ridge at the bottom actually elevates the glass a couple centimeters off the surface. Weight would be an issue. Guess I will have to go to the store to find out for sure.


----------

